# T1 10 Year Old - Others around Newbury?



## RKA (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi there, our 10 year daughter has T1 and is the only person in her school with it and the group she belongs to in Basingstoke is fantastic but there is no one really around her age. Would be great to see if there are others around Newbury!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi RKA - I wasn't diagnosed till I was 22 and I had exactly the same trouble.

Why don't you start a group in Newbury yourself?  Ring the local paper and see if they'll do an article and asking for other kids & parents to get in touch? - just a thought off the top of my head, but surely if you ring Diabetes UK they could give some advice on how to do this as most local groups are run under their aegis, although they aren't 'personally' involved and every one is run by volunteers.

Fred started the group in Kidderminster when his 7yo daughter was diagnosed cos there was nothing and it's still going 40+ years later and he's raised thousands and thousands of pounds for DUK research.

For all I know, the JDRF may also have groups locally but not being a child, I didn't even know they existed until in was in my 50s!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 12, 2018)

Really good luck finding others. It does you good to talk to others & swap tips or advice. I went to school & there where 3 of us in the same class. (I think they did that on purpose , was good for us) Welcome


----------

